# Let's get ready to motor! Registration for Mini takes the States now open!



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Prepare to unleash your MINI during the dog days of summer*

*Woodcliff Lake, NJ - March 27, 2014*&#8230;Pack your bags and get ready to Motor! Registration for MINI TAKES THE STATES (MTTS) 2014 is now officially open for the legendary cross-country road rally. MINI owners looking to participate can now register at MINITAKESTHESTATES.com. The registration fee for adults is $45. Pets and kids under 12 are free.

MTTS, the biggest official MINI road rally for owners held every other year, will kick off on Saturday, July 26, in San Francisco and will make a cross-country journey through 18 states and 15 cities over 14 days, finishing the epic Motoring adventure in Boston on Sunday, August 10.

"We've seen so much excitement and anticipation from the MINI community online and on our social channels that we really hope this year's MINI TAKES THE STATES sets a new record," said David Duncan, Vice President MINI of the Americas. "This will be my third MINI TAKES THE STATES and I'm calling on all owners to come out and Motor with us. You won't be sorry!"

Along the way, MINI USA will provide its loyal owners and enthusiasts with genuine, once-in-a-lifetime motoring experiences including daily activities. MINITAKESTHESTATES.com now also includes a sneak peak of some of the fun activities planned for owners at the stops along the way.

Earlier this year, MINI USA announced Best Friends Animal Society as the charitable partner for MTTS 2014, meaning that a portion of the proceeds from the event registration fees will be donated to Best Friends. The partnership puts MINI owners and MTTS participants in the driver's seat helping Best Friends in their endeavor to Save Them All®. Pets are welcome on this year's tour as we mark our territory across the country.

There are many valuable partners who support us along the way. Sponsors to date include Intercontinental Hotels Group®, Liberty MutualInsurance, MINI Financial Services, MINI Card®, and NEW PEEPS® minis™.

Panting for more information? Additional MTTS 2014 details including a route map with stops/dates and partner hotels can be found at MINITAKESTHESTATES.com.


----------

